# ملخص لكتاب العادات السبع لإستيفن كوفى



## waken (26 يونيو 2006)

هذا الملخص لكتاب العادات السبع أرجوا أن يكون قد وفقنى الله فى إختيار الموضوع :31:


----------



## اسامة معان (26 يونيو 2006)

تسلم على الملخص والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## aly_moh (26 يونيو 2006)

مشكور علي ملخص الكتاب
ياريت تقدر تقدم لينا التاب يبقى كتر خيرك
جزاك الله خير

علي محمد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (26 يونيو 2006)

شكر .. يتم قراءة الكتاب


----------



## waken (27 يونيو 2006)

انا سعيد جدا لردودكم و خاصة مشرفنا أبو صالح و إنشاء الله كل ما أقدر أجيب كتاب أو ملخص هنزله


----------



## alsoory (28 يوليو 2006)

التلخيص جميل
شكرا ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## o_elkholy (3 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا أخى فهذا كتاب قيم و مفيد بلا شك.


----------



## aladdin (3 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هذا المجهود البناء


----------



## amir eleslam (3 أغسطس 2006)

جزيل الشكر يا اخى

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخى

هذا الكتاب مفيد جدا

لكن هل أجد عندك الكتاب كاملا ؟ أو هل هناك طريقة يمكن بها أن احصل على الكتاب ؟

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## egysad (6 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لهذة المشاركة


----------



## الأستاذ (13 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه التحفة القيمة


----------



## بني ياس (13 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على الكتاب القيم


----------



## أحمد حسن الصقر (19 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/هبة (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا أخى الفاضل


----------



## agaa (20 يناير 2007)

يعطيك العافية جاري التحميل


----------



## hanype (21 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (26 يناير 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## Silver_2007 (26 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابراهيم العيد (27 يناير 2007)

شكرات لك اخي على هذا الكتاب الرائع 
لقد كنا في امس الحاجة لمثل هذة الكتب ارجوا ان يوفقك الله 
:31: :30: :30: :30: :30:


----------



## خرير شيروانى (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .........


----------



## aladdin (20 فبراير 2007)

فعلا انه كتاب ضرورى لكل مهندس خاصة وكل من يعمل بوظائف ادارية او قيادية
شكرا لهذا المجهودز


----------



## aladdin (20 فبراير 2007)

فعلا انه كتاب ضرورى لكل مهندس خاصة وكل من يعمل بوظائف ادارية او قيادية
شكرا لهذا المجهود


----------



## eng_muhhaned (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا التلخيص اللطيف وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Mu7ammad (2 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## birenelias (3 مارس 2007)

التلخيص رائع
ألف شكر


----------



## amg (9 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m_a_abbas (12 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany_nona78 (12 مارس 2007)

شكراااجداااااااا


----------



## aqarout (12 مارس 2007)

thank you very much 
do you have the whole /orignal book
it will be highly appreciated if you can load it on a site but avoide the rapidshare


----------



## رجب جمال الدين (14 مارس 2007)

يوجد مشكلة في تنزيل الملفات ينزل gif فارغ باسم clear


----------



## waken (14 مارس 2007)

اخوانى الكرام اكرمك الله جميعا و بالنسبة للمشكلة التى تحدث عنها اخى رجب فقد ارفقت الملخص مرة اخرى مع الرد و اى شئ تريده اطلبه

http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=SRqQrm2ZW


----------



## ابو_عبدالرجمن (14 مارس 2007)

الرابط الاخير يعمل, جزاك الله خير


----------



## رنا79 (16 مارس 2007)

شكراً لك، كنت أبحث عنه منذ مدة، سأقرأه إن شاء الله في أقرب وقت...


----------



## waken (16 مارس 2007)

اتمنى ان تستفيدى منها ان شاء الله و بنا يوفقك


----------



## lar2000 (17 مارس 2007)

تسلم والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م.نقل طاقة (18 مارس 2007)

يعطيك الف عاااااااااااااااااااااافية


----------



## o_elkholy (8 فبراير 2009)

تسلم يا غالي ..........


----------



## فاتح روما (8 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (9 فبراير 2009)

مشاركة جيدة...تسلم أخي


----------



## حسن هادي المالكي (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على الملخص وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ashraff (6 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## SAIFASAD (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا ............... عمل رائع


----------

